# Could this be my missing cat.



## Knoxyboi (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey everyone I'm new to this do please bare with me.
Background. 2011 my big beautiful boy (Knox) vanished. I rescued him as a kitten from RSPCA in Australia so was vaccinated chipped the lot. After a few years of searching and waiting I then fell pregnant and life got crazy and my search for Knox unfortunately put on the back burber. However my heart will always be searching.
Fast forward several "could this be my missing cat " moments and as may let downs I recently,on FB was reading comments from a NSW missing person police post,I don't know what made me read into it but there I was scrolling through comments for no apparent reason. I stumbled across a comment saying " he's been found thanks everyone for sharing" I noticed it was a family member of the missing person,clicked on their profile(for whatever reason??‍♀) scrolled through a couple of pics and BOOM...MY KNOX (I hope) IN A PHOTO with some stranger who I've randomly found for whatever reasons unbeknown to me...
Now usually I'd imediatley write to them asking them directly about the kitty. However I feel like now kinda isn't the time considering the sensitive missing person situation going on for this family.
So here I am just wanting some more strangers opinions on my Knox finding quest .
The pics I have of my knox (RED FRAME/background) are terrible 10yr ago quality of when he was 1ish and not long before he vanished.
And two pics of the kitty (BLUE FRAME/background) found on FB just days ago (one posed 2017 other posted 2019).

Please if anyone here has a spare minute to take a look,and compare,(go over with a fine tooth comb) and leave HONEST opinions ,I'll be forever grateful. I've analysed them so much now that everywhere I look I see his face.
Please help me!! ??


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think it's the same cat. Even if it was, would you take him away from the family he could possibly have been with for the past 9 years??


----------



## Knoxyboi (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for your "honest" feedback appreciate it.
And NO of course I wouldn't take him away. That's a bit nasty...lol. However I would love a squishy Knox cuddle again, and hope to have updates ... My connection with my Knox was special. At the time I rescued him I was suffering from agoraphobia and severe depression,in the end it was him who had rescued me.
?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't think it's the same cat either. If he was chipped this could be determined. 

I had a cat that moved down the road. We tried to get her to come home but there was no way, she had moved on.

Years before I'd had a cat adopt _me_ - just showed up one day. Turned out he belonged to people up the hill but wanted to live with me.

If this pictured cat is Knox, he's found a home and he's made a life. His work with you was finished. I'd guess being grateful is the answer, he was an answer to your prayer. Now he's someone else's answer.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's another reason I don't think it's him, because he was chipped. Gorgeous boy, he looks like a little love bug.


----------



## Knoxyboi (Jan 21, 2020)

He was chipped yes,but when I was calling local councils,vets ect to see if he'd been found I was told he was registered with RSPCA still.??‍♀ Called RSPCA they said I had failed my end with paper work. (Complete BS as it was done on the day with one of there staff and faxed over whilst I was still there. I have copies etc bla bla bla. ) But if he were found he would be returned to them, they put a note on his file that said to call me if he showed up ..I didn't ever receive another call.
My thoughts, he was returned but just put back in rescue system ,easier for them.
I dunno...like I said I'd just love a cuddle and a bit of closer on it all I suppose .I want to know he's ok . ?


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

It's spooky how much alike they look, but I do think they're different cats. Look at the markings above the eyes. The inside of the 'M' is more of a solid color on Knox, while those two areas are sort of broken up in the blue-framed pictures. I'm so sorry. It sounds like you've gotten your hopes up, and may end up feeling like you've lost him again. It could be time for another cat in your life.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

They look very similar, but I don't think it's your Knox. He does not have white but a tan color_ under his nose_, and the other one does have white. .


----------



## Knoxyboi (Jan 21, 2020)

Super spooky? and I agree with the M marking .. but I've read lots that with age that subtle change could happen. Makes sense to me.??‍♀ ...

Haha who wouldn't get a little hopes up, imagine having this "the story" to tell my grandchildren ..?.
after ten years ,reunited with my missing cat ,because of a missing human... ..it makes me giggle how crazy it sounds.. ?

Also not long after Knox went MIA ,I did get another kitty she was the "ugly duckling" of the litter of 6, there were five typical blue grey really pretty burmese and then there was ,....my BOWIE girl. ...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Of course it is your decision, but I'd think long and hard about doing anything - as you said in your first post, the Missing Person part... 

I've had cats that did not come home and I never knew what happened. It is a thing that sticks with me & when I see pics that look like them I do wonder. And wish. 

If this cat were at a rescue, up for adoption, it would be a different story, but 10 years out is unlikely. I hope you can set your mind at ease somehow.


----------

